# More Oink pics



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot about our camera most of the weekend.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2007)

thats the only pic of that cake...


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was decorated nice...then the wind picked up and the cake went..splat....


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2007)

It still tasted good  Just a little more mixed


----------

